# Industriebetrieb ohne Elektromeister



## jürgen g (19 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite in einem Industriebetrieb min einer Instandhaltungswerkstatt mit 10 Mitarbeitern, davon 4 Elektrogesellen.
Wir machen sämtliche Elektroarbeiten. Von Steckdosen anbauen, Schaltschränke bauen und in Betrieb nehmen, sämtliche Reparaturen an den Anlagen und auch kleine Steuerung entwickeln.
Alles was halt so anfällt. Nun verlässt der bisherige E-Meister den Betrieb und einer von uns soll die Leitung und Verantwortung für die Abteilung übernehmen.
Ich habe nun schon intensiv Internet Recherche gemacht, bin da aber auf sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen gestoßen.
Auch die Handwerkskammer berät zwar wohl immer zu einem Meister, was aber nicht wirklich zu stimmen scheint.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema.
Würde mich auf fundierte Antworten freuen.

Jürgen


----------



## Tommi (20 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

die VDE 1000-10 steht, daß die verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft Meister, Techniker oder Ingenieur sein
muss. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Am Besten Rücksprache mit der zuständigen Berufsgenossenschaft, oder Firmen 
wie dieser http://www.mebedo.de/home.html

Oder derjenige von Euch, der die Verantwortung übernehmen soll, macht in der Abendschule seinen Meister.
Das wird in der Regel auch akzeptiert.

Gruß 
Tommi


----------



## jürgen g (21 Februar 2016)

Hallo Tommi,

danke für deine Antwort.
Habe mir das mit der 1000-10 nachgelesen. Scheint wir kommen um den Meister nicht drum herum.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## holgermaik (22 Februar 2016)

Hallo Jürgen.
Es kommt darauf an, welche Verantwortung dir übertragen werden soll. Für die Fach- und Aufsichtsverantwortung reicht eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung (DIN VDE 1000-10:2009-01 Ziffer 3.1.) Für die verantwortliche fachliche Leitung eventuell mit Garantenstellung ist eine höhere Qualifikation erforderlich.
Wobei eine Ausbildung zum Meister immer gut ist.
Holger


----------



## jora (22 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

die Diskussion befindet sich leider im falschen rechtlichen Rahmen, eine Norm hat keinen Gesetzescharakter.
Hier sollte das Arbeitsschutzgesetz mit der BetrSIchV herangezogen werden.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2016)

jora schrieb:


> Diskussion befindet sich leider im falschen rechtlichen Rahmen...



Aha, und was steht da zum Thema drin?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jora (22 Februar 2016)

Nichts und das ist auch sinnvoll, ansonsten wäre das ein Eingriff in die betriebliche Sturkur.
Grundsätzlich muss der Leiter der E-Werkstatt sich mit nichts auskennen, vorausgesetzt er muss anhand seiner Beschreibung über spezielles Wissen bzw. Qualifikation verfügen, z.B. Hochspannungsschalterlaubniss, abgeschlossenes Studium, usw...

Somit würde ich erst einmal die Stellenbescheibung genauer anschauen und danach die Qualifikation festlegen bzw. vorzugsweise festlegen lassen. 

Alternativ wäre das korrekte Pendant zur Norm das Regelwerk der BG, aber ob hier dann was zu finden ist....


----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2016)

> Grundsätzlich muss der Leiter der E-Werkstatt sich mit nichts auskennen



Das heißt, ein Kaufmann kann Leiter einer Elektrowerkstatt sein, hat seine Elektrofachkräfte unter
sich und kann die Inhalte der VDE 1000-10 bzgl. "Verantwortlicher Elektrofachkraft ignorieren"?
Wenn das geht, wäre es eine interessante Info für alle.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## tecthor (22 Februar 2016)

Im Handwerk ist meines Wissens nach, ein Elektromeister notwendig. Dieser wird in die Handwerksrolle eingetragen und ist Konzessionsträger bei den Stadtwerken. Sollte es keinen Meister geben kann unter bestimmten Bedingungen diese Aufgabe auch von einem "Altgeselen" erfüllt werden. 

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Morymmus (22 Februar 2016)

Also aus meiner Sicht werft ihr hier zwei dinge durcheinander:

1. Verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft (VEfK)
2. Abteilungsleiter einer E-Werkstatt/Instandhaltung etc.

1. Die verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft wurde geschaffen, um die Unternehmerpflicht des Unternehmers in fachlichen Fragen übernehmen zu können, wenn das Unternehmen z.B. von einem Kaufmann geführt wird. Hier übernimmt ein Angestellter (Meister/Techniker oder Ingenieur) die fachliche Leitung und Verantwortung für den Bereich Elektrotechnik - dies beinhaltet auch das beauftragen von Fremdfirmen sowie die letztendliche Entscheidung, ab wann eine Maschine/Anlage zu überarbeiten/reparieren/modernisieren ist. Für diesen - und auch nur für genau diesen einen - Fall ist die VEfK weisungsbefugt auch dem Geschäftsführer gegenüber.

2. Ein Abteilungsleiter einer E-Werkstatt kann auch VEfK sein, aber das muss nicht so sein. Die benötigte Qualifikation leitet sich aus der Jobbeschreibung ab - Wenn keine fachliche Kompetenz sondern nur organisatorische Fähigkeiten gebraucht werden kann dies durchaus auch ein Kaufmann machen.
Schwierig wird es, wenn der Vorgesetzte nicht nur organisatorisch sondern auch fachlich führen soll - DAS kann natürlich nur jemand machen, der auch aus dem Fach kommt.
In erster Instanz haftet der Unternehmer dafür, das er sein Personal richtig auswählt (Personalverantwortung) - wenn er also den Azubi zum Leiter der E-Werkstatt macht kriegt er mindestens ne Teilschuld, wenn etwas passiert.
In zweiter Runde wird der eingesetzte Vorgesetzte belangt, wenn etwas passiert. Dieser muss dann durch Schulungen, Unterweisungen etc. nachweisen, das er alles getan hat, um sicheres arbeiten zu gewährleisten.
Wie oben bereits geschrieben: die hierfür benötigte Qualifikation leitet sich aus dem tatsächlichen Tätigkeitsfeld ab. Ich stimme aber holgermaik zu - eine Weiterbildung schadet niemandem ;-)


----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich empfehle dem TE seinen Meister zu machen, wenn er den Job machen möchte.
Alles andere schwebt in höheren Sphären, in denen ich mich nicht auskenne...:sad: 

Dies unabhängig von Handwerk oder Industrie. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jürgen g (24 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
vielen Dank erst mal für das rege Interesse an meiner Frage.
Ich schließe mich nach weitere Recherche Morymmus an.
Werkstattleiter kann eigentlich jeder machen.
Aber jeder Betrieb brauch nun mal einen verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft. Dafür muss der Unternehmer sorgen, ansonsten verletzt er seine Pflicht
Ob dieser nun Werkstattleiter ist oder nicht ist erst mal egal! 
Da es in unserem Betrieb aber keinen Elektromeister gibt, kommen wir nicht an eine Fortbildung oder eine Neuanstellung herum!


Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (2 März 2016)

jora schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Diskussion befindet sich leider im falschen rechtlichen Rahmen, eine Norm hat keinen Gesetzescharakter.
> Hier sollte das Arbeitsschutzgesetz mit der BetrSIchV herangezogen werden.
> ...



Hallo Alex,

da liegst du leider falsch.

Im EnWG (Energiewirtschaftsgesetz) steht im §49:

"(1) Energieanlagen sind so zu errichten und zu  betreiben, dass die technische Sicherheit gewährleistet ist. Dabei sind  vorbehaltlich sonstiger Rechtsvorschriften die allgemein anerkannten  Regeln der Technik zu beachten.
(2) Die  Einhaltung der allgemein anerkannten Regeln der Technik wird vermutet,  wenn bei Anlagen zur Erzeugung, Fortleitung und Abgabe von 1. Elektrizität die technischen Regeln des Verbandes der Elektrotechnik Elektronik Informationstechnik e. V.
...
eingehalten worden sind."

Somit bekommen die VDE Vorschriften Gesetzescharakter.

Weiterhin hat der Unternehmer selbst die Verantwortung für den Betrieb der elektrischen Anlagen. Hat er nicht die entsprechende Qualifikation diese Aufgaben ordnungsgemäß wahrzunehmen, muss er eine Pflichtenübertragung an eine geeignete Person machen, da er sonst selbst in den Bereich des Organisationsverschulden kommt. 

P.S. Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um eine Rechtsberatung 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## jora (3 März 2016)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Im EnWG (Energiewirtschaftsgesetz) steht im §49:
> 
> "(1) Energieanlagen sind so zu errichten und zu  betreiben, dass die technische Sicherheit gewährleistet ist. Dabei sind  vorbehaltlich sonstiger Rechtsvorschriften die allgemein anerkannten  Regeln der Technik zu beachten.
> (2) Die  Einhaltung der allgemein anerkannten Regeln der Technik wird vermutet,  wenn bei Anlagen zur Erzeugung, Fortleitung und Abgabe von 1. Elektrizität die technischen Regeln des Verbandes der Elektrotechnik Elektronik Informationstechnik e. V.
> ...



Guten Morgen MeisterLampe81,

sehe ich natürlich anders. 

Für mich ist das EnWG das Gesetzt für das EVU und nicht für den Endverbraucher. Für mich fällt alles ins EnWG, was für die Stabilität und Zuverlässigkeit zuständig ist, bis zum VEndverbraucheranschluss.
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/enwg_2005/

Den Verweis des EnWG kenne ich, v.a. im Gasbereich auf die DVGW, jedoch sehe ich hier noch immer keinen Gesetzescharakter, hier ist für mich nur die Beweislastumkehr vorhanden. Gäbe es einen Gesetzescharakter einer Norm/technischen Regel/o.ä. müsste man als Anwender vor Anwendung der Norm nie prüfen, ob diese uneingeschränkt den Stand der Technik abbilden kann.

Was ich jedoch sehr interessant finde, dass das EnWG sich nicht auf den "Stand der Technik" sondern nur auf die "anerkannten Regeln der Technik", sprich den "Bodensatz" der Sicherheitstechnik beruft. Man könnte nun auf die Idee kommen, das die Normen viel zu viel wären, da diese den Stand der Technik wiederspiegeln. 

Gruß
Alex


----------

